# Motorweek - 328d



## nortynorty (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone see the Motorweek episode reviewing the 328d? http://video.pbs.org/video/2365310073/ 
Thoughts?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

nortynorty said:


> Anyone see the Motorweek episode reviewing the 328d? http://video.pbs.org/video/2365310073/
> Thoughts?


Pretty much bang on.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

nortynorty said:


> Anyone see the Motorweek episode reviewing the 328d? http://video.pbs.org/video/2365310073/
> Thoughts?


Basically, they hated the car.

Losing the performance of the 3.0 TT for an extra 6 MPG is a terrible disappointment.

Not hard to read between the lines.

Then there is the electric steering. Whoa, Nellie...were they struggling to not tell us how they really feel about that abomination. 



They mentioned a mere .4 of a second difference to 60 which I attribute to AWD in the 328d test car and maybe weather/500 pounds of cement in the trunk of the 335d.


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

Almost a half second to 60 actually is quite a significant deficit, AWD or not.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Nadir Point said:


> Almost a half second to 60 actually is quite a significant deficit, AWD or not.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I'm sure in reality it would be more than half a second.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

IMO they liked the car, just not at the price point. Did you guys catch their omission of the 328i when doing the price comparisons with other 3 series models?


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> IMO they liked the car, just not at the price point.


That was my interpretation as well. $40K seemed to be their threshold for this car costing too much as equipped, but their overall comments were positive. But what got my attention was their track test 0-60 result (using launch control) of 6.4 seconds. Car and Driver's instrumented test back in 2013 only netted 7.2 seconds.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## doug_328d (Sep 9, 2014)

I understand the focus of the show, but don't quite grasp why they were looking for performance numbers out of a relatively small diesel variant. I bought mine for the gas mileage, space of a wagon, and xDrive for the snow. There's not much else in the AWD market with the options the 328d has, or its comfort. I had a 335i for a while, and that's not the intent of this car. Even with very low miles so far I'm getting stunning mileage on my daily commute as long as I keep it in EcoPro and try to avoid the brakes. That should have been the central point of the review... that you can get a BMW and still get 50mpg if you're willing to drive it gently, yet a reasonably amount of torque if that's your choice instead.


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

doug_328d said:


> I understand the focus of the show, but don't quite grasp why they were looking for performance numbers out of a relatively small diesel variant. I bought mine for the gas mileage, space of a wagon, and xDrive for the snow. There's not much else in the AWD market with the options the 328d has, or its comfort. I had a 335i for a while, and that's not the intent of this car. Even with very low miles so far I'm getting stunning mileage on my daily commute as long as I keep it in EcoPro and try to avoid the brakes. That should have been the central point of the review... that you can get a BMW and still get 50mpg if you're willing to drive it gently, yet a reasonably amount of torque if that's your choice instead.


It snows in Texas? lol

I completely agree. I really can't name another AWD car that can consistantly average 40MPG. That was my critera for a new car search (really 35+MPG and AWD) and i was left with FWD Hybrids until i stumbled across this BMW 328D Xdrive. Even the A3 Quattro's are averaging under 30MPG. I have 300 miles on my 2014 328D Xdrive and i am thrilled with the 37.5MPG i am getting, of course im coming from a 2013 Nissan Titan Sv Crew Cab only getting 280-290 miles a tank with 29 gallons of 93 Oct( yes i use 93 Oct, manufacturer's recommendations is 91oct).

I agree the point should have been that you can get an AWD BMW with the gas mileage of a FWD Hybrid.

This car is really growing on me. It's just a lease but i can see myself in another one in 3 years if gas mileage is my concern at that time. If not, who knows, maybe a 5 series. however if it's performance I am seeking, it will be a Z06  and not a M3 or M5


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

doug_328d said:


> I understand the focus of the show, but don't quite grasp why they were looking for performance numbers out of a relatively small diesel variant.


they probably get the numbers for every car they test so its not really a special focus for this car. Also, evaluating the fuel efficiency makes for a super boring segment. What would they do, show the guy driving slowly on the freeway?

For the 335d drivers out there worried about the 0.4s 0-60 test difference R&T tested the 335d at 5.3s 0-60, does 1.1s sound better?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

I would love a 335d, but with AWD. Please bring it BMW


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

AutoUnion said:


> I would love a 335d, but with AWD. Please bring it BMW


and 8 speed...or just any better shifting trans than the 6hp26


----------



## sailor737 (Sep 13, 2014)

They aren't going to bring back the 335D. For them and the audience that they are going after(most diesel fans just want mpgs) they don't want performance. Hence the 328D with a smaller turbo diesel. Most companies that have performance diesels won't bring them over. They will only bring over the weaker versions. The current 335D ending in 2011 was our chance at something that I don't see coming back any time soon. Audi has their A6 with a 3.0 TDI that supposedly has some decent numbers and then www.goapr.com normally creates tunes so after a tune the A6 with a TDI might be feasable but that's if you like the Audi design and you want an A6...

VW has their golf TDI with the 150hp 234tq however they also have their GTD which is basically a performance GTI with a diesel which is more powerful but they won't bring it stateside. They will tease the market every once in a while but keep flip flopping on whether to bring it over.

I can't imagine the acceleration on a tuned 335D with xdrive. That would be sick. With my JBD chip I would have to start out in second gear on the paddle shifters just to keep from burning out. The 335D is a beast when it's functioning and not in the shop.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

For most 335d buyers I would guess the A6 tdi is an option, but there are probably a handful of options to choose from (535d?). Personally a 328d would not even be in the picture if I was buying another car and I suspect most 335d owners to be in the same boat. The 328d boat though is probably a lot more full than the 335d boat, so I don't expect any love anytime soon. A 535d would be in my window before a 328d, but an S4 or m3 (or Miata, or Camaro, etc) would probably be there before a 535d.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

sailor737 said:


> They aren't going to bring back the 335D. For them and the audience that they are going after(most diesel fans just want mpgs) they don't want performance. Hence the 328D with a smaller turbo diesel. Most companies that have performance diesels won't bring them over. They will only bring over the weaker versions. The current 335D ending in 2011 was our chance at something that I don't see coming back any time soon. Audi has their A6 with a 3.0 TDI that supposedly has some decent numbers and then www.goapr.com normally creates tunes so after a tune the A6 with a TDI might be feasable but that's if you like the Audi design and you want an A6...
> 
> VW has their golf TDI with the 150hp 234tq however they also have their GTD which is basically a performance GTI with a diesel which is more powerful but they won't bring it stateside. They will tease the market every once in a while but keep flip flopping on whether to bring it over.
> 
> I can't imagine the acceleration on a tuned 335D with xdrive. That would be sick. With my JBD chip I would have to start out in second gear on the paddle shifters just to keep from burning out. The 335D is a beast when it's functioning and not in the shop.


Gosh, maybe I'll keep my 335d after all.


----------



## sailor737 (Sep 13, 2014)

335dFan said:


> Gosh, maybe I'll keep my 335d after all.


If you want performance and good miles per gallon then the 335d is the way to go. If you don't care about those two items then there are plenty of other cars you could get. Unfortunately, BMW doesn't offer a new 335D anymore. If they did at least you would have the factory warranty for that "peace of mind" when something goes wrong. I won't go for a 328d though. I don't want to spend all the money for an optioned A6 TDI.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

In my (lengthy) experience, BMW is not very good at marketing or selling "niche" vehicles. They are in the process of "homogenizing" their lineup hence the 328i/328d 528i/535i/535d overlapping marketing. A 335d should fit in, so don't give up yet, but would still be competing heavily with the 528i on dealer lots. Too many models now so only educated consumers would probably opt for a 335d I surmise and it would probably come too close to the 535d in price to matter. It seems ironic that the more models to choose from, the more difficult to market the non-mainstream ones without super high markups (6 series, grand coupe's etc.). Dunno.

PL


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

Far as I'm concerned, the 328D is awesome. I finally had to put some diesel in it after 3 weeks without needing refueling. And I could have gone longer as it still had 1/4 tank.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

Totally agree. I would not change a thing on my 382d. Perfect car.



Enthusiast 456 said:


> Far as I'm concerned, the 328D is awesome. I finally had to put some diesel in it after 3 weeks without needing refueling. And I could have gone longer as it still had 1/4 tank.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

DBV said:


> Totally agree. I would not change a thing on my 382d. Perfect car.


Well, I do love my 328d, but can think of one or two things that could be better. 
I dislike the turbo lag.
The suspension could be tighter even in sport. 
Drive modes could easily be more individually configurable.
I would like "on demand" ASS (wouldn't we all...)
Only the first is really unique to the 328d I suppose.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

DBV said:


> Totally agree. I would not change a thing on my 382d. Perfect car.


Well, I do love my 328d, but can think of one or two things that could be better. 
I dislike the turbo lag.
The suspension could be tighter even in sport. 
Drive modes could easily be more individually configurable.
I would like "on demand" ASS (wouldn't we all...)
Only the first is really unique to the 328d I suppose.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Having owned both the 335d and the 328d I would have chosen the 335 if it maintained the torque (425 ft lbs) but got the 45+ mpg my 328 gets on the Interstate.The best of both worlds.My current "d" does the main thing I want it to do and does it well...cruises at 70mph and gives close to 50mpg.The torque of my old "d"...and its steering feel...were great but I've aged and my priorities have changed.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

Jamolay said:


> Well, I do love my 328d, but can think of one or two things that could be better.
> I dislike the turbo lag.


Agree on the turbo lag. The Twin-Power Turbo concept seems to be more for marketing purposes than providing a meaningful reduction in turbo lag.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

